# AFX body styles question



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Besides the Capri and the Escort, did Aurora make any other small European or Euro-style sedans in the AFX line that would be suitable for 1970s European winter rally use? Did any besides the Escort have rally doodads (lights, extra tires, etc.)?

Did Tyco or other common manufacturers make any small '70s Euro-style sedans with bodies easily adaptable to the AFX chassis?

Thanks,
-- D


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

2dr sedans werent the only cars used in rallying. The datsun 510 is close, and porsches were used in rallying if Im not mistaken. Tyco had the datsun 280zx and mazda rx-7. Tomy made a rally set with a VW golf and a peugot. And of course there's always the JL mitsubishi eclipse which was used extensively in rallying.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, GRJ. :wave: I'll look into those.

I'm trying to keep a late '60s to mid '70s feel, and I like the looks of the Capri and Escort. I also like the fact that they're tall, since I want squirrely handling to simulate winter driving. I may add weight to the roofs and rear ends for easier slideout and general awkwardness. I found a couple of die-cast bodies that might be adaptable, also.

I'm going to use the A/FX non-mag chassis. Since I just found a garage-sale cheapie toy car with an Alpine (French) body that fits T-jets, I may have to have a T-jet class, also. Maybe I'll use the JL chassis with thinner tires and adjust the voltage for suitably twitchy handling.

-- D


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Keep an eye on Traxs resins too. He's re-popping all kinds of cool stuff. And bruce has said he wants to experiment with adapting some tycos to AFX and vice versa. OH! And again, theyre kinda rare, but in European markets, lifelike had a Citroen hatchback rally car. Should be easily retooled for AFX also. You might try the AFX Bimmers. Lose the whale tail rear wing and it'd look the part a little more.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a custom AFX Monte Carlo Escort I built. Don't forget the Mini Cooper as a good Rally car!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> 2dr sedans werent the only cars used in rallying. The datsun 510 is close, and porsches were used in rallying if Im not mistaken. Tyco had the datsun 280zx and mazda rx-7. Tomy made a rally set with a VW golf and a peugot. And of course there's always the JL mitsubishi eclipse which was used extensively in rallying.



The Porche Carrera was an IROC car according to Greenburg's Guide to Aurora Slot Cars.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> The Porche Carrera was an IROC car according to Greenburg's Guide to Aurora Slot Cars.


True, and I think they were used in Trans-Am racing too. But I seem to remember seeing pics of rally porsches somewhere.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

grungerockjeepe said:


> True, and I think they were used in Trans-Am racing too. But I seem to remember seeing pics of rally porsches somewhere.


 
They were great rallye cars......Porsche is still rallye racing just not w/ a Carrera any longer. (AFX car)













So did little Brother. (For your Tjet race)












Slightly newer, but not to be left out........(tomy)













-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Crap, I almost forgot........


Aurora or JL











Aurora












Tomy














And of course if you let Baja style cars in....Aurora did three more, Baja Bug, Ford Baja Bronco and the Baja Datsun Truck. Sounds like you can field a race!

























--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

A rallye '57 'vette? SWEET!!!!

The baja theme could be taken pretty far, actually. In addition to the bug, bronco and datsun you could use the AFX CJ-7, blazer, gmc pickup or JL dodge ram, hummer, CJ-5


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey, guys, _winter_ rallying. Winter. I did mention winter, right? And European?

Hmmm. Maybe if I sculpted Eskimo snow-suits on the Bronco drivers, and got Bobzilla to provide me with Yeti miniatures to drive and navigate the Blazers... Yeah! And I could have a Dune Buggy half-plunged into a snowdrift beside the track with surfboards strapped to the rollbar, and a couple of blue-tinted figures in swimsuits leaning stiffly back in the seats with their heads tilted upward, staring with sightless eyes at the grey snow-clouds scudding overhead.

Aww, heck. Maybe it's not so far-fetched - the Germans like to run out of nice warm sauna-rooms and leap nearly naked into icy rivers (the "shrinkage" must be something inconceivable). I could just put sombreros on the checkpoint officials, and plant a few saguaro on the glacier. Who'd notice?.

-- D


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I know the Datsun 240 was mentioned, but how about the Datsun 510. It's a little boxy, but is about the same size. Also didn't Tomy do an 80's Nissan body?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> Here's a custom AFX Monte Carlo Escort I built. Don't forget the Mini Cooper as a good Rally car!


Thanks, Dave,

The Monte Carlo Escort looks great! I have a folder (directory) on my computer for this winter rally-hillclimb layout project, and I already had these photos in it as reference items. 

How did you do the great light-bar & rear light?

What other mods did you give it?

I know the Mini was a popular rally car, but they are so huge compared to the other cars when you inflate them until they fit the Tjet or AFX wheelbase that I haven't been able to make myself get one - nor the VW bug or Karmann Ghia. For an illustration, look at the photo of the AW release 6 cars - the Ghia looks like a Hudson Hornet sitting next to the others. I like all these cars but they are so out of scale with most of the others, that I'm living without them. Gotta draw the line somewhere. I know the same is true for the Cobra and others small sports cars, but since they don't have a roof, they are not so obvious in their increased bulk.

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

dlw said:


> I know the Datsun 240 was mentioned, but how about the Datsun 510. It's a little boxy, but is about the same size. Also didn't Tomy do an 80's Nissan body?


I think the Datsun 510 would fit in well. I'd rather stick with Euro-made or Euro-designed cars, but may just throw in a Datsun for variety (assuming this layout project ever makes it past the concept stage).

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

SCJ said:


> ... I almost forgot........
> Aurora or JL ...
> Aurora


I like the look of the 240Z with the rally lights. Think I'll pass on the Corvette. Vettes, I can race any day of the week on an asphalt course.



> Tomy


Whooooo! Man, does that Lancia look great! Not my "tall, awkward" concept, but I might be tempted. I can't find a picture of a Tomy or other HO slot version, though. Can you direct me to one? Can an HO slot capture that light-on-its-feet look at all?

Thanks,
-- D


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The light bar is the one that comes on the green AFX Rally Escort. I added more lights, painted and added decals. Stole the rear bumper off "something", can't remember what???? Rear light is just a spare front light!
I also want to build a Rally Mini. I have started this one but not as a Rally car. You can see in the pic the size difference. Hope this helps.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dslot said:


> I like the look of the 240Z with the rally lights. Think I'll pass on the Corvette. Vettes, I can race any day of the week on an asphalt course.
> 
> 
> Whooooo! Man, does that Lancia look great! Not my "tall, awkward" concept, but I might be tempted. I can't find a picture of a Tomy or other HO slot version, though. Can you direct me to one? Can an HO slot capture that light-on-its-feet look at all?
> ...


What no American Muscle........Oh well, just offering up options that existed as a slot car!

To answer your "Light on the feet" question....NO IMHO!











--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

SCJ said:


> What no American Muscle........Oh well, just offering up options that existed as a slot car!


And I appreciate it. I've got nothing against American Muscle. I'm just ready "for something completely different". 



> To answer your "Light on the feet" question....NO IMHO!


Well, that one does look a bit chunky. Who makes it? I did searches for Lancia and Stratos and HO on eBay and Google, and all I got was tumbleweeds blowing down the empty street. And a single largish Scalextric, minus the cool fender flares.

-- D


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dslot said:


> And I appreciate it. I've got nothing against American Muscle. I'm just ready "for something completely different".
> 
> Well, that one does look a bit chunky. Who makes it? I did searches for Lancia and Stratos and HO on eBay and Google, and all I got was tumbleweeds blowing down the empty street. And a single largish Scalextric, minus the cool fender flares.
> 
> -- D


 

Tomy.....it's from their S series cars (I.E. Vintage G-plus chassis, Tomy body) and it will need decal help as well, those provided are vinyl....I beleive Patto's makes them.


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> I also want to build a Rally Mini. I have started this one but not as a Rally car. You can see in the pic the size difference. Hope this helps.


Yoww! Q.E.D.! 

That's one maxi-Mini. It looks like a Bedford van next to the Escort. 

I guess on a single-lane hillclimb rally track, it wouldn't ever be seen next to a competing car, but it would still threaten to roll over and crush the picturesque little Faller and Vollmer HO chalets on the mountainside.

What do you figure the actual scale is? 
Lessee - AFX long wheelbase is about 1.5", compared to 80.3" for an actual Mini. Soooo - about a 1:53. Getting up into Lionel train territory. 

Thanks for the pix and info, KiwiDave.

-- D


----------

